# WMA for mid week



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I know everyone hates these posts, so I apologize...
I'm hunting pheasant mid week and I live in Sandy, which WMA would you recommend for a new dog and two hunters? 
Will the WMA's along the front area still be busy, will there be any birds left? Would the tooele ones be better? Utah county might be best? 

I'm really just looking at this season as training for my dog so I would like to get somewhat away from others and iron out the rest of his training. Birds would be a bonus. He;s been successfully hunting grouse a couple times a week for the last few weeks. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Midweek you will kind of get away from people the planted birds are usually shot or Killed by predators so midweek is kinda of slow and the weekends no matter where you go will be slammed I've yet got away from people while hunting wmas in Utah no matter when I go good luck to ya


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Found 5 dead roosters this morning on a WMA. The hawks and coyotes don't waste any time getting a free easy meal.:sad:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Found 5 dead roosters this morning on a WMA. The hawks and coyotes don't waste any time getting a free easy meal.:sad:


Yeah they sure aren't wild birds , start killing those predators!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Yeah they sure aren't wild birds , start killing those predators!


 Actually saw a coyote on the WMA this morning. Not much I could do with a shotgun at 200 yards, but I agree they are a big problem and need to be dispatched.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Actually saw a coyote on the WMA this morning. Not much I could do with a shotgun at 200 yards, but I agree they are a big problem and need to be dispatched.


Interesting.... I filled 2 coyotes and and a skunk with #6 shot this morning. The skunk is dead one dog peppered and the other one was much closer and he got rolled. I wish I had my .223. This is a first for me, I've never had so many predator opps during a pheasant hunt.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Good work, Cowan. 
Maybe I'll take a longer range pistol with me. At the very least I can move them out of the area for an hour or so.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

COWAN said:


> Interesting.... I filled 2 coyotes and and a skunk with #6 shot this morning. The skunk is dead one dog peppered and the other one was much closer and he got rolled. I wish I had my .223. This is a first for me, I've never had so many predator opps during a pheasant hunt.


Were they at 200 yards?? #6 shot isnt going that far.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Were they at 200 yards?? #6 shot isnt going that far.


Nooooo. 200 yards? What? The skunk was about 20 feet or so, the first coyote was about 35-40 yards (he jumped and nipped at his rear after I shot), the second coyote was about 18 yards, I stepped it off the best I could. I hit that dog in the front shoulder area which is why he rolled/ stumbled whatever. I sure hope it dies tonight.

Sorry, no pictures or film footage, my film crew would rather film Tiffany Lakosky shooting deer in her bikini than me hunting semi extinct pheasants in Utah. Go figure!


----------

